# over $960 haul



## christineeee_ (Feb 27, 2008)

***update***
i finally got time to take pics of my haul so click on the links below to view them:
with flash:
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04582.jpg
no flash, in natural light:
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04584.jpg

I'm pretty much new to MAC, but i started buying stuff in 2006. The first things i bought were prrr l/g, enchantress l/g, fix+ and mascara (i think zoom lash was my first MAC mascara). I have recently spent a fortune on MAC products and i am not looking forward to getting my next credit card bill cuz i don't know if i'll be able to pay it off :S 

Here is what i got this month:

182 brush
190 brush
168 brush
266 brush
239 brush
242 brush

plush lash mascara in plushblack

oil control lotion
prep + prime skin
fix+
fast response eye cream
lip conditioner tube 

studio fix powder C4
blot powder/pressed in medium dark

revved up pigment
tan pigment
melon pigment
gold stroke pigment

*N collection*:
2N l/g
4N l/s
soft ochre paint pot
nanogold e/s
modest tone e/s
rich flesh e/s
neutral pink e/s
remotely grey e/s
dark edge e/s
mineralize skinfinish/natural in medium dark

*fafi*:
small makeup bag
layin' low paint pot
nice vice paint pot
perky paint pot
quad 1
ipp in belightful
hipness blush
sugar trance l/g

and i think that's all of it...i can't wait til the summer cuz i'll be able to work more and make more money to get more stuff


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, all that just this month? Lucky girl!

Ditto on the summer thing, that's what I'm waiting for


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 27, 2008)

That is such a massive haul!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Holy crap!!  I went into shock after seeing the brushes you bought!!  I can't even describe my love of your haul!  LOL  Enjoy!!


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 27, 2008)

BLOODY HELL!! now thats a haul
enjoy


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 27, 2008)

i actually just calculated how much i really spent and it came to $997.23! now that's what i call SPLURGE lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_Wow, all that just this month? Lucky girl!

Ditto on the summer thing, that's what I'm waiting for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeahh! it hasn't even been a month yet, it's actually only been 2 weeks 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_That is such a massive haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Holy crap!! I went into shock after seeing the brushes you bought!! I can't even describe my love of your haul! LOL Enjoy!!_

 
lol i know, i'm happy i got so much but sad at the same time cuz i'm gonna be broke after paying off my bill. i love my 182, it's sooo soft ;-)


----------



## elmo1026 (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow great haul... I love everything you got. Have fun with it in the summer.


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_BLOODY HELL!! now thats a haul
enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol thanks hun

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_Wow great haul... I love everything you got. Have fun with it in the summer._

 
i'm probably going to need 2 jobs if i wanna have money left over for other things  haha


----------



## doniad101 (Feb 27, 2008)

Wowzers! LOL! Hey if you have the extra money, then do eet! LOL! I hope you enjoy your products! Just make sure you have some place to store it before you buy it! LOL! I did that mistake when I first started out and I had to change storage I believe around 3 or 4 times. I plan on changing it one last final time this summer.

Well let me stop rambling, lol!

Once again, enjoy!!


----------



## nunu (Feb 27, 2008)

great haul! enjoy your goodies!


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doniad101* 

 
_Wowzers! LOL! Hey if you have the extra money, then do eet! LOL! I hope you enjoy your products! Just make sure you have some place to store it before you buy it! LOL! I did that mistake when I first started out and I had to change storage I believe around 3 or 4 times. I plan on changing it one last final time this summer.

Well let me stop rambling, lol!

Once again, enjoy!!_

 
thanks! i think i'm gonna clean out my storage tower so i can put all my MAC stuff in it ;-)


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 28, 2008)

Enjoy ! great haul!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 2, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## ChloeisCrazy (Mar 2, 2008)

That's a great haul! Enjoy everything!!


----------



## frocher (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice hauling, enjoy!


----------



## bittersweet (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, a lot of nice Stuff!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to see some photos


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 3, 2008)

Great haul !!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks everyone! i'll be posting pics soon, just been really busy with school lately


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 4, 2008)

Big haul girl!

Where did you pick up the 2N l/g? MAC freestanding store at Square 1?


----------



## astronaut (Mar 4, 2008)

Please excuse me while I pick my jaw up from the ground.


----------



## tiramisu (Mar 4, 2008)

^me toooo!!
I would want to lay all of that out on my bed and roll around with all of it naked!!  LOL  
Just the brushes alone... I love my 182... aaahhh!!
Enjoy!


----------



## Labonte (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow great haul! can't wait for the pics


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 
_Where did you pick up the 2N l/g? MAC freestanding store at Square 1?_

 
nope, i got it online


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 6, 2008)

^ ahhh ordered it (been waiting for free shipping)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks!


----------



## amanda1210 (Mar 6, 2008)

wow my mom woulda kicked me out of the house if i spent that much in a month!!!!!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_^ ahhh ordered it (been waiting for free shipping) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks!_

 
no problem
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 free shipping's always good...i'm trying not to spend til i make more money cuz i just got my mastercard bill and i spent like $1300 and i have to pay that off before i can buy more MAC 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amanda1210* 
_wow my mom woulda kicked me out of the house if i spent that much in a month!!!!!!_

 
my parents don't know how much i spend so i'm safe ;-)


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## Mel913 (Mar 8, 2008)

wow hope you don't go in debt
enjoy


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 8, 2008)

thanks, i hope i don't go in debt either :s


----------



## Sparklz55 (Mar 18, 2008)

My mom woulda not just kicked me out..she would have dropkicked me out! lol

Good thing I don't live with her anymore...nor does she know how much I spend on my makeup.

I LOVE everything you got...lucky lucky girl!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Mar 18, 2008)

*WOWZERS!!! Girly you need to find a CCO quick and save some mula!!! MAC e/s are $10.00 there!!! *


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 18, 2008)

Geeeeeeeeebus!  That's more MAC than I OWN in two weeks...
Enjoy your haul! [I'll just live through you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotmodelchiq* 

 
_*WOWZERS!!! Girly you need to find a CCO quick and save some mula!!! MAC e/s are $10.00 there!!! *_

 
the closest one to me is at the Fashion Outlets of Niagara Falls, that's kinda far and from what i've read on here, they don't have a great selection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i might make a trip there this summer tho so i can check it out for myself.


----------

